# WRC 2010 Demo



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

.....is out on the Marketplace.

Havnt had chance to play it yet though!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok the demo is sucky, car model is terrible something youd expect on a post gen console!

If it turns out like this i wont be buying it in a hurry.:wall:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I could tell from the trailer alone that it would be bad :lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have this pre-ordered as well, might have to cancel it. see what the demo is like.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

have played the demo.



It's not good news I'm afraid...

That's settled then, I'll be buying F1 2010 instead.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Downloaded the Demo earlier too - shocking.

Won't be getting that! :lol:

Was tempted by F1 2010, but after reading some reviews, people are making it out like it's properly hardcore.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

was on some forums earlier finding some new tracks for RBR!! some look awesome considering they're home made jobbies

found "sweetlamb" as well someone had made, video looked very realistic

will find links 

drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Was tempted by F1 2010, but after reading some reviews, people are making it out like it's properly hardcore.


hope so! can't stand arcadey make believe racing games, the enjoyment through games is the challenge with me, not pick up'n'play tripe :thumb:

drew


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

buckas said:


> hope so! can't stand arcadey make believe racing games, the enjoyment through games is the challenge with me, not pick up'n'play tripe :thumb:
> 
> drew


Definately, i hope its as realistic as possible :thumb:

Whats this RBR? Is it not on the old Xbox and Playstation 2?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

RBR = Richard Burns Rally. Originally on Xbox, PS2, and PC. The xbox version can be played on the xbox 360.

If CMR (Colin McRae Rally) was pretty much pick up and play, and a very very good rally game, then RBR (Richard Burns Rally) is the 'simulation'. You've got to drive as if you really were on a wet, loose gravel track (i.e. carefully and considered) in this game. It's not pick up and play, it's more hardcore than that. A very very good game indeed once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

So is it worth getting even though itll have shoddy graphics?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

go take a look at it on youtube. graphics are last generation, but gameplay is still up there imo.

_edit: this comment refers to Richard Burns Rally, not WRC 2010._


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im not worried too much about the graphics as long as the game play is how it should be and the sound of course


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Pandy said:


> So is it worth getting even though itll have shoddy graphics?


yeh deffo get it, but do buy it for PC as there's hundreds of "Mods" out there for it, i.e updated cars, new stages etc etc :thumb:

http://www.bhmotorsports.com/RBR/downloads

http://www.racedepartment.com/bobs-track-builder-new-tracks/

http://forum.rallyesim.fr/viewforum.php?f=328&sid=509832566b2dddc5b019511624261f9b

http://rbr.onlineracing.cz/index.php?act=download&cat=19

drew


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Excellent cheers Drew :thumb:

I believe there is a Demo on CNET so ill have to give that a bash until i get the game


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just downloaded the demo and gave it a play, it's not as bad as I was expecting! The cars don't handle as badly as I was expecting them to and the graphics, while not the best things in the world, aren't _that_ bad. Certainly not like PS2 graphics as people were saying! I might purchase it if the price drops a little.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The worst WRC game i have ever tried and i have tried alot of them. wont be buying that!.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I think you pretty much sum it up there mate. It's a shame really - was looking forward to it, and surely they (the developers) would have played all the previous WRC games as well as the later CMR games (excluding Dirt2 hopefully) to see where the benchmark was.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm a hardcore rally fan - just downloaded it, another arcadey, massive wide roads, un-involving disappointment


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

buckas said:


> i'm a hardcore rally fan - just downloaded it, another arcadey, massive wide roads, un-involving disappointment


Wide roads? The Kenya track is tiny!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

didn't even get past unrealistic finland, deleted it


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Big disappointment. I was really looking forward to a decent WRC game. Once i saw clips on youtube I was a bit ...oh dear...but thought i'd give it a go.

Real shame, it should have been great. The graphics are poor, doesn't feel as if you're driving on the ground, you seem to float. Defo wont be buying


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

buckas said:


> didn't even get past unrealistic finland, deleted it


The Finland track is open and fast. The other stage (I've since discovered it's Jordan) is smaller, tighter, twistier and has more bumps and jumps littered throughout it.

Everyone on this forum has slated it, yet on a dedicated racing games forum I also visit people are enjoying it, even the hardcore sim fans! It seems to have divided opinions quite dramatically!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

It's definitely a game for the CMR type of players - i.e unrealistic, floaty & arcade

We actually went to the Jukojarvi stage in Finland back in 2006 on our spectator tour and the whole look/width/cambers of the stage is completely different

It's lovely to see a new rally game, it really is and I know you're not going to please everyone but I wish for once the team behind the development (like RBR's Warthog) actually have spectated, driven the stages or been near a stage as every rally game that comes out is utter tripe

drew


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Had high hopes for this game, downloaded on 360 demo, the graphics look like something from the PS2 days, Dirt 2 looks stunning compared, think ill be holding out for Dirt 3, does anyone know when this is scheduled for release?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought it was bobbins to be honest! Stick with Dirt 2


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone properly played this yet? 

I really fancy a rally game (Dirt is too american for me) and its cheap at Tesco :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thought it was utter rubbish, 
Didn't even get halfway on the first rally before deleting it again.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Absolutely ridiculously ****e! CMR2 was superior all those years ago.


----------

